# Barcelona weekend zu gewinnen!



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Ich grüsse euch, liebe Buffies.
Als ich am Freitag auf dem Weg nach Hause war, bin ich mit dem Bus durch die Stadt gefahren. Natürlich schaut man sich um, und in der Langeweile fallen einem
einige Dinge auf, die man kaum sieht. So langsam Gliedert sich die Anglosachsische Sprache in Deutschland ein. Wieso der Einfall?
Einige Beispiele:
In der Stadt sind Läden die mit 20% Sale oder 20% Offer werben
"Barcelona Weekend" zu gewinnen [Bei Karstadt Sport]
Im Radio haben sie für ein Autohaus 50% der Werbung auf entglisch irgendwas von Cool und Nice Prices gelabert [Nicht im Mix, sondern komplett Englisch]

Frage ist wieso sich das ändert. Eigentlich liegts' doch auf der Hand:
Englisch ist Weltsprache. Jedoch sollte es nicht sein das die Deutsche sprache langsam verloren geht. Selbst die leute in England nervt es, dass die Englische Sprache in das Deutsche hereinkommt. Zwar war es immer schon so das wir Englische und Französische Begriffe im Deutschen verwenden [Fisimatenten], doch sind diese Eingliederungen in den letzten Jahren quasi Explodiert.

Jedoch möchte ich weitere Meinungen einholen, deshalb seit ihr gefragt.
Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Allgemein gesagt: Ja!

Unterm Strich würde ich auf jedenfall sagen, dass einem im Alltag, völlig egal wo, zuviel Englisch begegnet.

Es wird in zuvielen Fernsehsendungen, Radiosendungen, Zeitungen, Internetseiten - nennen wir es mal pauschal in den Medien - einfach nur Englisch verwendet. 
Oft gepaart mit ein bißchen Deutsch, was sich dann umso merkwürdiger anhört, wenn man mal ernsthaft drüber nachdenkt.

Ich kann mit den meisten Anglizismen nix anfangen und finde es übertrieben.
Ich spreche sehr gerne Englisch und mag die Sprache, aber finde, es hat im Deutschen nix verloren.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2011)

Nein, finde ich überhaupt nicht. Ich fände es eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn einfach alle Leute englisch reden würden.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, finde ich überhaupt nicht. Ich fände es eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn einfach alle Leute englisch reden würden.



This.

Man stelle sich vor, dass jedes Spiel, jeder Film perfekt synchronisiert wird.
Kein Genuschel von alten Menschen, die Wörter missbrauchen.
Kein Westerwelle, der sich zum Deppen macht. (Zumindest sprachbedingt .... )


----------



## Lakor (21. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die deutsche Sprache ist ein Stück Kultur. Wir sind das Land welches Goethe, Schiller und viele weitere geniale Dichter hervorgebracht hat. Und auch wenn wir nicht mehr 1:1 so sprechen wie Johann Wolfgang zu seiner Zeit, so ist es doch noch Deutsch.

Das ist nur ein Punkt, wo Sprache mit Kultur zusammenhängt und ich finde der Verlust einer Sprache kommt immer dem Verlust einer Kultur gleich. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich sehr gut, dass man, grade in der Wirtschaft welche immer mehr globalisiertes Handeln erfordert, eine vergleichsweise einfache "Gemein" Sprache wie Englisch hat. 

Trotzdem finde ich dass diese nicht komplett Deutsche verdrängen darf. Als persönliches Beispiel zu diesem Thema:

Die englische Sprache wird schon nicht mehr als Fremdsprache wahrgenommen, sondern der Mutter Sprache ganz bewusst vorgezogen. Erst neulich hatte ich mit meiner Schwester eine Diskussion über das Thema, in welchem sie fest davon überzeugt war, dass Englisch einem mehr Möglichkeiten bietet sich auszudrücken. So ist sie der Meinung, dass man manche Dinge in Deutsch nicht so gut sagen kann, wie in Englisch. Leider konnte sie mir kein konkretes Beispiel nennen.

Aber allein dieses Gefühl für eine Fremdsprache sollte schon bedenklich sein, finde ich.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Leider konnte sie mir kein konkretes Beispiel nennen.



"That's what she said."

Kann man auf Deutsch einfach nicht so sagen  Ja, blödes Beispiel, trotzdem.

Und ja, ich mag Englisch teilweise auch mehr als Deutsch. Wenn die ganze Welt Englisch als Muttersprache sprechen würde, hätten wir einen dicken Haufen Probleme weniger. Natürlich ist das nicht so einfach realisierbar, aber man darf es sich ja vorstellen. Würde ja nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass keine anderen Sprachen mehr existieren würden. Es wäre nur gut, wenn alle Menschen die selbe Sprache so gut beherrschen würden, dass es keine Verständigungsprobleme mehr gibt.


----------



## Lakor (21. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und ja, ich mag Englisch teilweise auch mehr als Deutsch. Wenn die ganze Welt Englisch als Muttersprache sprechen würde, hätten wir einen dicken Haufen Probleme weniger. Natürlich ist das nicht so einfach realisierbar, aber man darf es sich ja vorstellen. Würde ja nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass keine anderen Sprachen mehr existieren würden. Es wäre nur gut, wenn alle Menschen die selbe Sprache so gut beherrschen würden, dass es keine Verständigungsprobleme mehr gibt.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Wenn jeder seine Sprache und Englisch beherrschen würde, wäre das super zur Verständigung, aber das wird so nicht funktionieren. Und wenn es das tut, dann würden viele Sprachen verloren gehen, und das würde ich nicht sehr begrüßen. 

Gegenbeispiel, was mir spontan einfällt. "Bildung und Erziehung". Im Deutschen wird das stark differenziert, im Englischen gibt es aber keine unterschiedlichen Worte dafür, da ist es nur Education.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Leider konnte sie mir kein konkretes Beispiel nennen.



Teamwork ?
Sprachveränderung ist wichtig und wünschenswert, aber es sollte bewusst geschehen. Es gibt unheimlich viele sinnlose Anglizismen, die sich mittlerweile in die deutsche Sprache eingeschlichen haben, gerade bei Bezeichnungen von Berufen oder Studiengängen bekomme ich regelmäßig Kotzen wenn ich diese dämlichen Sachen lese, die nichts anderes sind als verwirrend und keinerlei praktischen Nutzen haben. Oder auch, dass ein Schlussverkauf (WSV/SSV) heutzutage nur noch "Sale" heißt (Ich hatte früher Latein...verkaufen die überall Salz?). Prominentes Beispiel wäre natürlich auch das Handy...man hat einfach einen deutschen Begriff genommen (handlich), hats verkürzt und eingeenglischt, schon haben wir "Händihs"...viel zu viel Zeug in die Richtung.

Aber ich hab keine Lust darüber zu diskutieren, hatte es als Semesterthema in der 12. Klasse und seitdem ist es für mich ziemlich ausgelutscht.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel, was mir spontan einfällt. "Bildung und Erziehung". Im Deutschen wird das stark differenziert, im Englischen gibt es aber keine unterschiedlichen Worte dafür, da ist es nur Education.



Parenting, nurturing. Such dir eins aus. 

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe: eine Universalsprache bedeutet ja nicht, dass andere Sprachen ganz verloren gehen. Es könnte ja trotzdem noch Fremdsprachenunterricht in den Schulen geben, in dem man eben auch die 'alte' Sprache des jeweiligen Landes lernt. Aber das kriegt man sowieso nie durch, leider.


----------



## The Reptil (21. Mai 2011)

eine Weltsprache die jeder kennen sollte finde ich nicht falsch
ob das jetzt englisch ist oder was anderes wayne 
englisch hat halt den Vorteil das es schon so weit verbreitet ist von daher sollten wir eigentlich mehr und besseres englisch sprechen


----------



## Grushdak (21. Mai 2011)

Englisch mag zwar Weltsprache sein - sollte aber nur zur notwendigen Verständigung international eingesetzt werden.
Ansonsten sollte möglichst die jeweilige Landessprache gepflegt werden.

Und dieses Vermischen von Sprachen in einer Unterhaltung ... nunja, davon halte ich nicht viel.

Was ich aber noch scheuslicher finde, ist der sooft verlautende Szenenslang.
Da frage ich mich, wie sieht es in 20 Jahren aus, wenn heutige Kinder, Jugendliche bis Früherwachsene dann in meinem Alter sind.
Können diese dann überhaupt noch richtige Sätze bilden?

Und allgemein wird selbst mit der Sprache dem Gegenüber immer weniger Respekt gezollt.
Da wird allles geduzt (als wär ich jedermans Kumpel), da gibt's keinen Guten Tag etc. mehr - nur noch ein einfaches unpersönliches "Hallo" -
und zum Abschied ein "Hauste rein" (Ich frage dann schon öfters, wo ich reinhauen soll. )
Von dem Abkürzung-(Gossen)Szene-Slang will ich gar nicht erst reden ...

Ich selber rede mit meinem Freund aus LA immer abwechselnd deutsch und mal englisch.
So lernen wir beide abwechselnd miteinander zu kommunizieren.

greetz


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, wie sieht es in 20 Jahren aus, wenn heutige Kinder, Jugendliche bis Früherwachsene dann in meinem Alter sind.



Schau dir mal an, wie Deutsch vor 100 Jahren aussah. Sprachen entwickeln sich, das ist immer so gewesen und wird immer so sein.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und allgemein wird selbst mit der Sprache dem Gegenüber immer weniger Respekt gezollt.
> Da wird allles geduzt (als wär ich jedermans Kumpel), da gibt's keinen Guten Tag etc. mehr - nur noch ein einfaches unpersönliches "Hallo" -
> und zum Abschied ein "Hauste rein" (Ich frage dann schon öfters, wo ich reinhauen soll. )
> Von dem Abkürzung-(Gossen)Szene-Slang will ich gar nicht erst reden ...



Ist halt nicht so old-school weißte...

@Topic:

Zu viel Englisch? Nö, eigentlich nicht. Englisch ist nun einmal Weltsprache und ich finde es mehr als ok, dass diese auch in unseren Heimatland immer weiter genutzt wird. Über manche Wordschöpfungen mag man sich streiten, aber unterm Strich finde ich es gut.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schau dir mal an, wie Deutsch vor 100 Jahren aussah. Sprachen entwickeln sich, das ist immer so gewesen und wird immer so sein.


Imo ist das momentan aber keine Entwicklung nach vorne - eher ein Rückschritt inc. Verdummung.


----------



## The Reptil (22. Mai 2011)

was jetzt Manieren mit der verwendeten Sprache zu tun haben ist mir nicht ganz klar aber

aber Kommunikation ist das wichtigste deshalb sollte auch die Basis dafür (also eine gemeinsame Sprache ) gepflegt und praktiziert werden 

die weltweite Benutzung von Schlagwörtern Anglizismen und Denglisch zeigt das sich englisch schon sehr etabliert hat und sich wegen seiner einfachen Struktur auch gut dafür eignet
warum man dagegen sein sollte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Imo ist das momentan aber keine Entwicklung nach vorne - eher ein Rückschritt inc. Verdummung.



Das haben die Leute vor Jahren auch gedacht, über die Sprache die du heute sprichst. Und die Menschen davor auch wieder usw....


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schau dir mal an, wie Deutsch vor 100 Jahren aussah. Sprachen entwickeln sich, das ist immer so gewesen und wird immer so sein.



Du kannst aber nicht von "Entwicklung" sprechen, wenn sich Deutsch mit Englisch vermischt und mehr zu Englisch wird als Deutsch.
Das ist dann wohl eher der schlichte Einzug der Anglizismen mit all seinen Folgen. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2011)

> Das haben die Leute vor Jahren auch gedacht, über die Sprache die du heute sprichst. Und die Menschen davor auch wieder usw....


In meinen Kreisen spricht man noch genau dieselbe Sprache wie Ende des 19ten Jahrhunderts - mit nur wenig Veränderungen. 
Und ich kann mich mit alten Leuten wunderbar unterhalten - also soviel anders war die Sprache zu meiner Entwicklung eben nicht.
Was aber in letzter Zeit geschieht - ist zu gravierend - dem ich mich auch absichtlich nur minimal anpassen werde.

Was ist ein Vopo? (?)
Was ist ein Lokus? (eine Blume?^^)

usw.


----------



## The Reptil (22. Mai 2011)

ganz neutral betrachtet ist jede Veränderung eine Entwicklung 

und nur was Tod ist verändert sich nicht ;-)


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da wird allles geduzt (als wär ich jedermans Kumpel), da gibt's keinen Guten Tag etc. mehr - nur noch ein einfaches unpersönliches "Hallo"


[/font]Duzen finde ich ja nicht etwas Schlechtes. Siezen ist halt höflich, aber ich finde es irgendwie auch unnötig.
Nur weil ich jemanden sieze, habe ich nicht mehr Respekt vor dieser Person. Meiner Meinung nach kann man Respekt anders zeigen, als mit siezen.

Warum sollte denn Guter Tag persönlicher sein als Hallo?


----------



## Yodaku (22. Mai 2011)

Von mir aus könnte auch die ganze Welt Englisch sprechen. Mag ja sien dass die Deutsche Sprache ein Stück Kultur ist (wie jede andere Sprache halt auch) aber sie hat sich immer weiterentwickelt (wir reden ja auch nicht mehr so wie im Mittelalter). Und es ist nur eine sprache, ein mittel zur Kommunikation. Also warum sollte man nicht eine einzige Sprache auf der Welt sprechen, würde dem Sinn einer Sprache aufjedenfall gerechter werden als zig verschiedenen Sprachen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> In meinen Kreisen spricht man noch genau dieselbe Sprache wie Ende des 19ten Jahrhunderts - mit nur wenig Veränderungen.
> Und ich kann mich mit alten Leuten wunderbar unterhalten - also soviel anders war die Sprache zu meiner Entwicklung eben nicht.
> Was aber in letzter Zeit geschieht - ist zu gravierend - dem ich mich auch absichtlich nur minimal anpassen werde.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich also nicht anpassen willst, ist das dann ein Problem der anderen (der breiten Masse, bzw. Gesellschaft) oder vllt doch eher deins? 
Und ein Lokus ist ne Toilettenschüssel 


Zum Topic selbst: Anglizismen sind mMn teilweise sogar notwendig, um in manchen Bereichen (z.B. Wirtschaft) zumindest eine einheitliche Sprache sprechen zu können. Klar ist da auch Quatsch wie z.B. der "Facility Resource Manager" (=Hausmeister) dabei, aber im wesentlichen ist es schon sinnvoll.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Imo ist das momentan aber keine Entwicklung nach vorne - eher ein Rückschritt inc. Verdummung.


wieso wird jemand dümmer wenn er englische statt deutsche wörter benutzt, die das gleiche bedeuten?

deutsch verändert sich, mir ist relativ egal. ich kann ja englisch


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das haben die Leute vor Jahren auch gedacht, über die Sprache die du heute sprichst. Und die Menschen davor auch wieder usw....



Eben. Nicht direkt auf die Sprache bezogen, aber ich denke das Zitat ist ja bekannt:


_"Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von_
_morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen."_ (Aristoteles, ca. 350 v. Chr.)


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Lasst uns Gottes Zorn auf unsere Schultern laden, indem wir uns der Bürde des Turmbaus zu Babel entgegenstemmen und nur noch eine gemeinsame Sprache nutzen!


----------



## The Reptil (22. Mai 2011)

LOL der wahr gut 

Religion ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen von Wahnsinn


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> _"Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von_
> _morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen."_ (Aristoteles, ca. 350 v. Chr.)



Man weiss ja, was aus den Griechen geworden ist ^^ ( 2360 Jahre später xD )

Ich denke, dass das eine ganz normale Entwicklung ist.

Man weiss zwar nicht wo es genau angefangen hat, aber heutzutage ist man doch irgendwie schon gezwungen, immer mehr Anglizismen zu verwenden.

Die Deutsche Sprache war doch schon immer von Fremdwörtern durchzogen ( wenn man mal die Franzosen anschaut, die jedes Wort französisch machen/wollen [wobei das bst. heute auch nicht mehr so ist] ) und nun wird der Anteil halt immer mehr.

Ich hab damit kein Problem, nur sind viele nicht in der Lage die Anglizismen auch richtig zu benutzen und wenn man mal genau zuhört und ein wenig nachdenkt, merkt man, wie viele von der Anglizismenfraktion diese egtl. falsch benutzen.

Es werden auch Anglizismen verwendet, deren Bedeutung man gar nicht selber kennt, da ja viele in Deutschland kein englisch sprechen/schreiben können.

Aber gerade in der Werbeindustrie werden mir persönlich zuviele verwendet.
Ich kanns nich ab, dass jeder scheiss mit English beworben wird, zumal des meistens eh besch***** klingt.

Mein lieblingsbeispiel:

DTM: Jeder normale Mensch in Deutschland denkt: "Deutsche Tourenwagen Meisterschaft", aber nein, es heisst "Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters".

Und zum schluss gibts nochn Bild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> [/size][/font]Duzen finde ich ja nicht etwas Schlechtes. Siezen ist halt höflich, aber ich finde es irgendwie auch unnötig.
> Nur weil ich jemanden sieze, habe ich nicht mehr Respekt vor dieser Person. Meiner Meinung nach kann man Respekt anders zeigen, als mit siezen.
> 
> Warum sollte denn Guter Tag persönlicher sein als Hallo?



Ich habe jeden Tag mit vielen Leuten zu tun, arbeite im Büro und haben häufig Durchgangsverkehr oder wenn ich mal auf Messen oder Veranstaltungen bin. Da grüße ich 80% der Leute mit Hallo und die grüßen ganz freundlich ebenso zurück. Grüß Gott (hier in Bayern) sage ich nur zum Chef, zu Vorgesetzten oder zu wirklich Wildfremden die älter sind, da die meistens so spießig sind. :>


Das mit dem Siezen find ich teilweise auch irgendwo lächerlich. Ich möchte zwar auch nicht von Leuten am Telefon geduzt werden die ich nicht kenne aber z.B. bei uns in der Firma sieze ich die meisten Mitarbeiter weil...ja warum weiß ich nicht. Grad in einer Firma wo man Leute wirklich tagtäglich sieht und so viel Zeit verbringt, finde ich ein persönliches du eben doch netter und vertrauter, Sie klingt immer so distanziert.

Und im englischen klappts übrigens auch mit you und die haben auch keine Probleme.

Zum Topic: Englisch ist ne tolle Sprache, war da immer sehr gut in der Schule, hab also keine Probleme auch mal Englisch zu reden und grad in der IT hilft mir Englisch sowieso jeden Tag. Nur diese lächerlichen Berufsbezeichnungen wie Facility Manager (Hausmeister) oder Sales Agent (Verkäufer) find ich übertrieben.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Mai 2011)

Sprache ist und war immer schon dynamisch und hat sich eh und jeh verändert.


Es gibt kein Verharren auf einem Niveau.


Früher warens die französischen Begriffe, die wir übernommen haben, heute sinds die englischen.

Bei vielen Wörtern merkt man gar net mehr, wo sie herkommen, weil sie "eingedeutscht" wurden und 
angepasst wurden.


Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken - die deutsche Sprache bleibt weiterhin bestehen, eben nur abgewandelt.


Wer Sprache konservieren will, der kämpft auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2011)

Da ich Englisch seit der fünften Klasse wirklich gern gemocht und später auch als LK genommen hab, sprech ich auch wirklich gerne Englisch. Wir haben einige Bekannte und Freunde in den USA und England, mit denen ich so einfach ohne Probleme kommunizieren kann. Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass hier jeder Englisch in der Schule lernen sollte, da man das dank Globalisierung im Berufsleben und durchaus auch im Privatleben später einmal brauchen kann.

In der Werbung sind mittlerweile definitiv zu viele Anglizismen enthalten. Hab letztens erst noch eine alte Aufzeichnung gesehen, die von VHS auf DVD gewandelt wurde, wo die Werbung nicht rausgeschnitten war. Anfang der 90er, alles war noch auf Deutsch. Sogar die übercoolen Nintendo-Werbungen wurden auf Deutsch gehalten, wenn man "Superhit" nun mal nicht als Anglizismus sieht. So ein paar sind ja auch in Ordnung - mittlerweile wird allerdings wirklich übertrieben.
Dazu Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCRBCcMLd8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrAJ8KXWmwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH2dORs9Gt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da Englisch nun mal Weltsprache Nummer 1 ist, ist es natürlich kein Wunder, dass viele Internetseiten auf Englisch sind - find ich auch nicht schlimm. Und wenn man es tatsächlich nicht versteht, muss man entweder jemanden fragen, der Englisch kann, oder sich mit den mühsamen Versuchen des Google-Übersetzers zufrieden geben.

Edit: Was das Siezen angeht - man kann den Unterschied zwischen Respektspersonen und Kumpels/Freunden/Verwandten auch ohne das förmliche "Sie" erkennen, am Tonfall und der Wortwahl. Als ich mit 15 in Kur war, hatten wir dort auch ne Lehrerin, die ursprünglich aus Schweden (glaub ich) kam, wo sich auch jeder duzt. Trotzdem hat man mit ihr natürlich nicht so gesprochen wie mit den anderen Mädels in der Gruppe. Als ich mit Spanisch in der 11. Klasse anfing, erklärte uns unsere aus Spanien stammende Lehrerin, dass es zwar eine Form für das Sie gibt (usted, die Mehrzahl ustedes), in Spanien aber kaum benutzt wird - man duzt sich einfach. Und in meinem Praktikum für den Rettungssanitäter war ich in einem Krankenhaus in der Notaufnahme, wo sich auch jeder geduzt hat - der Praktikant den Oberarzt und der Assistenzarzt die Schwester. Trotzdem gab es keinerlei Probleme, was mangelnden Respekt angeht - ich kann auch einen Oberarzt duzen und ihm trotzdem durch meine Wortwahl und meinen Tonfall viel Respekt entgegenbringen. Andererseits kann ich auch jemanden siezen, ohne dass auch nur eine Spur Respekt in meinem Tonfall liegt, da es zwar die Höflichkeit gebietet, denjenigen mit Sie anzusprechen, aber mein Respekt für diese Person gegen Null gesunken ist (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung). Das "Sie" ist in meinen Augen völlig unnötig, es geht genauso gut auch ohne.


----------



## Felix^^ (22. Mai 2011)

Wir sprechen eindeutig zuviel Englisch. Es gibt sehr viele Wörter die vom englischen ins deutsche übernommen wurden und standardmäsig so gebraucht werden.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Wir sprechen eindeutig zuviel Englisch. Es gibt sehr viele Wörter die vom englischen ins deutsche übernommen wurden und standardmäsig so gebraucht werden.



Nochmal: Und wieso ist das ein Problem? Es gibt ja durchaus auch einige deutsche Wörter im Englischen.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nochmal: Und wieso ist das ein Problem? Es gibt ja durchaus auch einige deutsche Wörter im Englischen.



Naja, aber nicht mal ansatzweise soviele.
Auf ein Deutsches Wort im Englischen kommen 5 Englische im Deutschen. ^^

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Problem, weil die deutsche Sprache verballhornt wird.
Wenn ich in Stellenanzeigen irgendwas von Marketing Consultant und Management Supervisor, Calculation Researcher und so einen Müll lese, dann finde ich das peinlich, irreführend und unangebracht.

Mag Leute geben, die diese englischen Begrifflichkeiten cool finden, aber ich finde das total lächerlich.
In vielen Bereichen des alltäglichen Lebens ist es ja auch in Ordnung, wenn halt MAL ein englischer Begriff verwandt wird.

Einen McChicken bei McDonalds will auch keiner McHuhn nennen.

Aber sowas wie oben erwähnt, ist total affig. Ein gesundes Mittelmaß dürfte hier auch wieder die beste Möglichkeit sein.
Um auf den Threadtitel Bezug zu nehmen: "Barcelona Wochenende" wäre sinnvoller gewesen.

Und ich betone nochmal: Ich bin selbst ausgebildeter Fremdsprachenkorrespondent. Ich spreche fließend Englisch in jeder Lebenslage, trotzdem will ich es nicht. Ich bin Deutsch und will auch Deutsch lesen, wenn ich in Deutschland bin.
Von oben erwähnten Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Es ist auch wirklich kein Problem, wenn wir einige englische Wörter mit ins Deutsche übernehmen. Gerade im Berufsleben wird vieles in Zeiten der Globalisierung vereinfacht. 

Man muss aber unterscheiden, wieviel Anglizismus man nach Feierabend mit in die Freizeit nimmt. Bestes Beispiel sind unsere WoW-Kiddies, welche englische Begriffe nutzen, ohne ihre Bedeutung zu kennen. Oder wenn sich Leute in ihrer Freizeit unterhalten und mehr englische als deutsche Begriffe nutzen, um wichtig zu wirken. Dagegen habe auch ich was. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nmf8ioSzA8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Problem, weil die deutsche Sprache verballhornt wird.
> Wenn ich in Stellenanzeigen irgendwas von Marketing Consultant und Management Supervisor, Calculation Researcher und so einen Müll lese, dann finde ich das peinlich, irreführend und unangebracht.



Wie würdest du die Bezeichnungen denn auf Deutsch nennen? Absatzwirtschaftsberater, Regelungsüberwacher, Berechenungsforscher? Dann können wir auch gleich einen McHuhn essen gehen.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie würdest du die Bezeichnungen denn auf Deutsch nennen? Absatzwirtschaftsberater, Regelungsüberwacher, Berechenungsforscher? Dann können wir auch gleich einen McHuhn essen gehen.



Genau das eben nicht, das sagte ich doch gerade. ^^

Was klingt an Absatzwirtschaftsberater falsch? Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, was das sein soll, es ist eben ein deutscher beruflicher Fachbegriff. Vieles weiß man nicht, wenn man sich mit der Materie noch nicht genauer auseinandergesetzt hat.

Ein McChicken ist ein Produktname. Der kann nur so gut sein, wie er ursprünglich geklungen hat. Dass es Quatsch ist, den jetzt McHuhn zu nennen, auf den Konsens sind wir ja bereits übereingekommen.

Aber nehmen wir doch einfach mal das Wort Consultant... ist doch nichts anderes als ein Berater...warum dann nicht wenigstens Marketing Berater statt Marketing Consultant?

Marketing kann ich sogar noch verstehen, dass es ein Wort ist, was man häufiger in seiner Ursprungsform verwenden muss.
Aber Marketing Consultant wird doch nur verwendet, weil irgendjemand zu faul war es zu übersetzen oder die Leute dachten, es klänge besser als "Berater".

Sprachlich gesehen ist es aber einfach nicht korrekt und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Müllmänner oder auch Müllwerker genannt, nennt man in Zukunft warscheinlich auch Garbageman oder Garbage Collector.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was klingt an Absatzwirtschaftsberater falsch? Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, was das sein soll, es ist eben ein deutscher beruflicher Fachbegriff. Vieles Weiß man nicht, wenn man sich mit der Materie noch nicht genauer auseinandergesetzt hat.



Ok, das klingt noch ganz ok. Aber jetzt übersetz mir bitte M[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]anagement Supervisor und Calculation Researcher mal ordentlich. [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Regelungsüberwacher und Berechenungsforscher kann's ja wohl nicht sein. [/font]


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt noch ganz ok. Aber jetzt übersetz mir bitte M[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]anagement Supervisor und Calculation Researcher mal ordentlich. [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Regelungsüberwacher und Berechenungsforscher kann's ja wohl nicht sein. [/font]



Die Wörter hab ich mir nur ausgedacht, ich weiß nicht mal ob es die wirklich gibt. ^^

Es ging doch nur um die Veranschaulichung, damit jeder weiß, was gemeint ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2011)

Das beste Beispiel für sinnlose Verenglischung von Berufen ist doch: "Facility Manager". Ok, der "Key Account Manager" ist auch nicht besser aber warum muss man das so schreiben?


----------



## Felix^^ (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nochmal: Und wieso ist das ein Problem? Es gibt ja durchaus auch einige deutsche Wörter im Englischen.



Nicht allzuviele... spontan fällt mir nur Kindergarden ein ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Mai 2011)

Die Bedeutung dafür ist größtenteils einfach mit dem Klang begründet - man nennt es so, weil es wichtiger klingt.
Ne Putze wird in ihrer Berufsbezeichnung auch nicht "Putze" oder "Putzfrau" genannt.

Ansonsten hängen viele neue Berufsbezeichnung mit dem europäischen Bachelor/Mastersystem zusammen. Europa wird eins, da wird kein Wert auf andere Sprachen als englisch gelegt.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel für sinnlose Verenglischung von Berufen ist doch: "Facility Manager". Ok, der "Key Account Manager" ist auch nicht besser aber warum muss man das so schreiben?



Genau sowas meinte ich.
Ich weiß es auch nicht. 

edit:



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung dafür ist größtenteils einfach mit dem Klang begründet - man nennt es so, weil es wichtiger klingt.



Genau das was ich bereits vermutet hatte. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Nicht allzuviele... spontan fällt mir nur Kindergarden ein ^^



Da wären unter anderem die Schadenfreude (in meiner Facharbeit benutzt, ich wollt's erst auch nicht glauben), der Hamburger ist deutsch, es gibt "to abseil", den Carabiner, die Frankfurter Würstchen heißen dort auch Frankfurter oder Franks... Es gibt schon viele, nicht alle sind im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch enthalten, aber einfach mal nach "deutschen Wörtern im Englischen" googlen


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Englisch mag zwar Weltsprache sein - sollte aber nur zur notwendigen Verständigung international eingesetzt werden.
> Ansonsten sollte möglichst die jeweilige Landessprache gepflegt werden.
> 
> Und dieses Vermischen von Sprachen in einer Unterhaltung ... nunja, davon halte ich nicht viel.
> ...



Digger hast du krasse vorurteils gegen mein sprache alter?
Weisst du nicht alles kind spricht wie dumme affenkinder!

Anders gesagt ich kenne kaum Jugendliche die so sprechen wie du es beschreibst wenn du nur mit Bad boy idioten abhängst selbst schuld.





> Ne Putze wird in ihrer Berufsbezeichnung auch nicht "Putze" oder "Putzfrau" genannt.


Wahrscheinlich weil sie keine "putze" oder "Putzfrau" ist sondern eine Reinigungskraft.


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Optimale Einsicht in die Sprache der heutigen Gosse ..ääh Teenieszene: Big Brother.
Hört nur mal zwei drei Minuten den Typen ala Cosimo, David oder Jorden zu. Ganz ohne Vorurteile gegen dunkelhäutige Typen oder Blondinen. Und auch BB steht hier nicht zur Diskussion (macht nen neuen Fred auf).


Aber Alter, weisste wie ich mein ne?, isch seh dat nisch so ey etc.  
 Ich bin zwar kein Renter, trotzdem könnte ich über die heutige Jugend (die Typen im BB Haus haben mein Alter) sehr oft abko.. lästern wie die Grands damals über die jungen.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Optimale Einsicht in die Sprache der heutigen Gosse ..ääh Teenieszene: Big Brother.
> Hört nur mal zwei drei Minuten den Typen ala Cosimo, David oder Jorden zu. Ganz ohne Vorurteile gegen dunkelhäutige Typen oder Blondinen. Und auch BB steht hier nicht zur Diskussion (macht nen neuen Fred auf).
> 
> 
> ...



Leute die zu BB gehen sind allg. dumme Idioten.
(oder sehr verzweifelt)

Diese sofort auf die ganze Jugend zu übertragen ist schon ziemlich "schubladendenker" mässig.


----------



## skyline930 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die deutsche Sprache muss so bewahrt werden wie sie ist. Gilt auch für alle anderen Sprachen. Wobei sich Sprachen so oder so immer verändern.
Aber ich don't really care, weil ich English mehr oder less fluent speake.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie keine "putze" oder "Putzfrau" ist sondern eine Reinigungskraft.



Ist doch auch nurn Synonym. Beschreibt beides das selbe, ist beides das selbe.
Klingt aber abwertender und zieht den Schluss einer fehlenden Qualifikation damit hinter sich her.

Ich schaue viele, bzw. ca. 90%, der Serien die es so gibt auf englisch, spiele auch jedes Spiel auf englisch und bevorzuge auch Fach-Lehrbücher in der englischen Sprache. Warum? Weil die englische Sprache eine fließende Sprache ist und im Gegensatz zu dem trägen Deutsch oft viel besser verständlich ist. Okay bei den Serien ists einfach die bessere Synchro und die schwierig zu übersetzenen Wortwitze (TBBT ist da nen gutes Beispiel, Penny ist im O-Ton einfach 100x cooler).


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> (TBBT ist da nen gutes Beispiel, Penny ist im O-Ton einfach 100x cooler).



Sheldon ist auf Deutsch eine absolute Katastrophe, kein Stück lustig.


----------



## The Reptil (22. Mai 2011)

Berufsbezeichnungen die aus dem englischen kommen ein zu deutschen halte ich nicht wirklich für sinnvoll
und jede Firma die internationale Mitarbeiter hat oder international tätig ist ist mit englisch auch besser beraten als einer lokalen Landesprache


----------



## Davatar (23. Mai 2011)

Ich find eh, wir sollten endlich mal ne Weltsprache einführen, die dann auch wirklich jeder sprechen kann.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2011)

lol.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2011)

Davatar hat doch Recht. Mit Esperanto war das jawohl ein kompletter Reinfall. Spricht ja kaum jemand - da ist Englisch schon besser geeignet. Sollte meiner Meinung nach, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, auch wirklich jeder in der Schule lernen.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Davatar auch nicht unrecht gegeben - überdenke doch bitte einfach mal dieses "Wort". Davon gibt es auch nochn' paar mehr.
Ja das wäre wünschenswert, aber ich muss sagen das ich in der Schule nicht wirklich englisch gelernt habe.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Davatar hat doch Recht. Mit Esperanto war das jawohl ein kompletter Reinfall. Spricht ja kaum jemand - da ist Englisch schon besser geeignet. Sollte meiner Meinung nach, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, auch wirklich jeder in der Schule lernen.



Ist das nicht auch Standard mittlerweile?
Glaube nicht, dass es in Deutschland noch Grund-, Haupt-, Realschulen und Gymnasien gibt, wo kein Englisch gelehrt wird.


----------



## Davatar (23. Mai 2011)

Joa, aber geh mal nach China, da wirds alleine im Hauptbahnhof von Peking schwierig, jemanden zu finden, der Englisch spricht.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2011)

Eben. Hier in Deutschland ist das Standard, aber in anderen Ländern keineswegs


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

LOL naja, in China wird man da Jahrzehnte warten können, bis auch nur ansatzweise Englisch gesprochen wird.

Gerade die werden nen Teufel tun und ihre Sprache absetzen...


----------



## Ennia (23. Mai 2011)

Sprache lebt und entwickelt sich. Sprachen vermischen sich und entwickeln sich aus anderen Sprachen heraus. So ist der Lauf der Dinge und in Zeiten der globalen Vernetzung ist es auch kein Wunder, schließlich will man sich ja verstehen und die Entstehung einer einheitlichen Sprache ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Mit Esperanto wollte man vorgreifen und das im 20. Jhd. schon verwirklichen, jedoch geht das nicht von heute auf morgen, deshalb war die Kunstprache ein totaler Reinfall.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist... Naja, ich glaube kaum, dass wir das zu entscheiden haben, weil wir das Endergebnis (gut, ein Endergebnis wird es nie geben, solange es uns Menschen gibt) nicht kennen.

Ich finde nur Krass, dass man sich in Frankreich immer noch so gegen das Englische wehrt. Ich habe beruflich viel mit Leuten in Frankreich zu tun und die meisten können sich grad mal auf Englisch vorstellen. Den Rest der Konversation muss ich dann mit den paar Worten Französisch, die ich so im Laufe der Zeit aufgeschnappt hab, oder mit Deutsch und Italienisch versuchen zu führen. Ich finde das schon Bedenklich... Selbst in den Schulen ist Englisch kein Pflichtfach - die meisten Schüler nehmen lieber Deutsch (!!) oder Spanisch als Fremdsprache.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Mai 2011)

Wofür braucht man eine einheitliche Weltsprache? Die internationale Geschäftssprache ist nach wie vor Englisch, auch in Touristenzentren gibt es immer einen Infostand, wo jemand Englisch spricht. Abgesehen davon funktioniert das doch eh nicht, weil die Sprache sich regional wieder so in Dialekte aufspalten würde, dass man sich nur noch schriftlich versteht.


----------



## Davatar (23. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man eine einheitliche Weltsprache? Die internationale Geschäftssprache ist nach wie vor Englisch, auch in Touristenzentren gibt es immer einen Infostand, wo jemand Englisch spricht.


Kommt immer drauf an, mit wem man Geschäfte macht. Wie bereits von Ennia erwähnt bestehen die Franzosen oft auf ihre Sprache. In Mittel- und Südamerika ist Englisch zwar auch weit verbreitet, Spanisch wird aber klar bevorzugt. In Asien spricht kaum jemand Englisch. "Touristenzentren"...Du warst wohl noch nie gross in Asien unterwegs. Je nach Land spricht selbst in der Hauptstadt kaum jemand Englisch, ausserhalb dann erst recht nicht.


> Abgesehen davon funktioniert das doch eh nicht, weil die Sprache sich regional wieder so in Dialekte aufspalten würde, dass man sich nur noch schriftlich versteht.


Selbst mit Dialekten versteht man sich doch gut, wenn man sich auf die Hauptsprache einigt. In Deutschland versteht auch jeder Hochdeutsch wenns gesprochen wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, mit wem man Geschäfte macht. Wie bereits von Ennia erwähnt bestehen die Franzosen oft auf ihre Sprache. In Mittel- und Südamerika ist Englisch zwar auch weit verbreitet, Spanisch wird aber klar bevorzugt. In Asien spricht kaum jemand Englisch. "Touristenzentren"...Du warst wohl noch nie gross in Asien unterwegs. Je nach Land spricht selbst in der Hauptstadt kaum jemand Englisch, ausserhalb dann erst recht nicht.



Und mit einer offiziellen Weltsprache würde sich das ändern? Viele Asiaten, Afrikaner und Südamerikaner haben kaum Zugang zu Bildung, die fallen also schon mal weg. Macht doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> In Asien spricht kaum jemand Englisch. "Touristenzentren" ...Du warst wohl noch nie gross in Asien unterwegs.



Auch wenn du mich nicht angesprochen hast, wie arrogant das klingt...?! DOCH wir waren alle schon 20 mal in Japan und 30 mal in China, haben eine Fahrradtour über die Große Mauer gemacht. 
Wo leben wir bitte, dass Asienreisen als selbstverständlich deklariert werden.

Entschuldige, wenn du es nicht so gemeint hast, aber es klingt doch arg merkwürdig!


----------



## The Reptil (23. Mai 2011)

besonders in der it und gaming Branche funktioniert englisch doch recht gut 

außerdem hab ich seit jetzt mehr als 11 Jahren beruflich mit tausenden Personen aus der ganzen Welt zu tun ohne englisch wäre das eine Katastrophe


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich seit jetzt mehr als 11 Jahren beruflich mit tausenden Personen aus der ganzen Welt zu tun ohne englisch wäre das eine Katastrophe



Ich glaub, das Thema wird hier merklich verfehlt.

Keine Frage, dass *international *Englisch die beste Möglichkeit ist, sich zu verständigen, wenn man nicht grad in der tiefsten Pampa Nicaraguas auf Drogendealer trifft. 
Da ist man mit Spanisch warscheinlich besser dran.

Aber es ging ursprünglich um zuviel Englisch, um nicht zu sagen DEnglisch in *Deutschland*, überall in unserem Alltag.


----------



## Davatar (23. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und mit einer offiziellen Weltsprache würde sich das ändern? Viele Asiaten, Afrikaner und Südamerikaner haben kaum Zugang zu Bildung, die fallen also schon mal weg. Macht doch gar keinen Sinn.


Wenn sie offiziell wäre und in den Schulen entsprechend gelehrt würde, würd das durchaus Sinn machen. Das würd sich früher oder später auch auf der Strasse durchsetzen.



Konov schrieb:


> Auch wenn du mich nicht angesprochen hast, wie arrogant das klingt...?! DOCH wir waren alle schon 20 mal in Japan und 30 mal in China, haben eine Fahrradtour über die Große Mauer gemacht.
> Wo leben wir bitte, dass Asienreisen als selbstverständlich deklariert werden.
> 
> Entschuldige, wenn du es nicht so gemeint hast, aber es klingt doch arg merkwürdig!


Nun, er sprach von Touristenzentren und ich widersprach. Ausserdem muss man nicht dort gewesen sein, das reicht schon, wenn man mal versucht, sich mit nem (beispielsweise) japanischen Touristen zu unterhalten. Die sind ja idR eher reiche Touris und sollten dann auch eine entsprechend "teurere Bildung" aufweisen können. Doch schon deren Englisch ist sehr begrenzt.

Und meine Aussage bezüglich Weltsprache bezog sich genau auf die Aussage des Eingangsposts. Gut, ich kann sie sonst nochmal ausformulieren:
Nein, ich finde es wird viel zu wenig Englisch gesprochen und von mir aus könnte man auch alle anderen Sprachen als 2.Rangig klassieren, sofern das helfen würde, dass sich jeder Mensch auf der Welt halbwegs miteinander verständigen kann.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Mai 2011)

ich finde gar nicht das wir hier vom Thema abkommen

die ganzen englischen ausdrücke kommen doch aus der Werbung den Medien der Wirtschaft usw

dort ist englisch halt nicht mehr wegzudenken klar schwappt das in den täglichen Sprachgebrauch über ist ja nicht weiter schlimm sondern macht die Dinge ja auch oft einfacher


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Mai 2011)

"Don't call it Schnitzel" ist aber nicht wirklich eine Vereinfachung. Auf Deutsch würd ich es sofort verstehen, auf Englisch auch, aber so?! Ich musste beim ersten mal ziemlich überlegen, bis ich den "Witz" gerafft habe.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Mai 2011)

der Satz ist englisch ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2011)

Den Inselaffen dürfte "Schnitzel" eigentlich ein Begriff sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab "Schnitzel" bisher nur unter den Begriffen "chipping, cutlet, shred" gekannt. Aber trotzdem soll das natürlich absichtlich Denglisch wirken.


----------



## ThoWeib (24. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> die ganzen englischen ausdrücke kommen doch aus der Werbung den Medien der Wirtschaft usw
> dort ist englisch halt nicht mehr wegzudenken klar schwappt das in den täglichen Sprachgebrauch über ist ja nicht weiter schlimm sondern macht die Dinge ja auch oft einfacher



Kommt ganz drauf an: im üblichen Technoslowakisch, das ich im Rahmen meiner täglichen Arbeit eingetrichtert bekomme, komme ich zurecht, und da finde ich Anglizismen auch passend, weil es entweder keine oder nur ungläublich dämlich klingende Germanismen gibt. Da wird genau soviel Englisch benutzt, wie erforderlich ist.

Das Werbokroatisch dagegen kann mir gestohlen bleiben: die da genutzten Floskeln ordne meistens ich zwischen "idiotisch" und "komplett debil" ein, und wenn die nach Ende einer Kampange aussterben, ist das meist ein Segen. Wo wir grade dabe sind: kann es sein, dass diese eine große Duftwasserkette ihren koplett bescheuerten englischen Slogan gegen was deutsches ersetzt hat? Mir war so, als hätt' ich da letztens sowas bemerkt...

Das, was ich grade so schön vor mich hingeschrieben habe, ist mein üblicher Stil im Ausdruck. Ob euch das zuviel oder zuwenig Englisch enthält, überlasse ich euch...  Und nein, ich habe nicht das Gefühl, das "zuviel" Englisch benutzt würde. Die meisten Anglizismen sind Modeerscheinungen und sterben oft so schnell wieder ab, wie sie ihr häßliches Haupt heben. Von daher mache ich mir auch in der Zukunft keine Sorge um die deutsche Sprache.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Mai 2011)

etwas ot


Davatar schrieb:


> Joa, aber geh mal nach China, da wirds alleine im Hauptbahnhof von Peking schwierig, jemanden zu finden, der Englisch spricht.


Ach, da braucht man nicht mal so weit reisen.

Ich habe mal bei einer Firma Ferien-Camps in ganz Europa aufgebaut.
Irgendwann bin ich mal alleine mit dem Fährschiff von Elba nach Koriska (Bastia) gefahren - wo ich abgeholt werden sollte.
Leider hatten die Zuständigen den Hafen verwechselt und ich stand blöd da, abends 7 Uhr, 
wo gefühlsmäßig alles dicht gemacht wurde - wegen der hohen Kriminalität.

Da wollte ich mir eine Telefonkarte besorgen und verstand nicht so ganz, wie ich die freischalte etc.
So wollte ich wen fragen, tat es auch - natürlich auf Englisch.
Was ich da an Ablehnung der Korsen gegenüber den Engländern und somit auch der Sprache erfahren habe ... nervig.
Aber irgenwann nach gefühlter halben Stunde, hatte ich dann Erfolg.

Gut, sie konnten zwar wahrscheinlich englisch, hatten dem aber nur ne Abneigung.
Und die haben sie teilweise nicht nur gegen Engländer, nein, sogar gegen Touristen allgemein.
So wollten sie uns mal von der Strasse abdrängen, hätte auch fast geklappt.

Im Großen & Ganzen sind die Korsen aber doch recht freundlich.

greetz


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2011)

also sprachen entwickeln sich seit tausenden jahren udn werden es auch weiterhin tun.dem kann und sollte man sich nicht versperren...englisch ist und bleibt eine weltsprache,die auch weltweit weiterhin gefördert werden sollte um sich überall zu verständigen
allerdings werden gerade zu viel englische fachbegriffe in werbung und arbeitswelt eingebracht die absolut lächerlich sind und mich eher zum kotzen animieren als das ich sie irgendwie interessant finde.hier son beklopptes beispiel für eine verarschung des arbeitsbereiches:
http://youtu.be/9pGrt0WzZak


----------

